# How the Navitimer B01 43mm Wears on a 6.5" Wrist



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

After purchasing my Chronograph Grail of the Rolex Daytona Ceramic, I'm looking to purchase a Navitimer B01 to rotate with the DaytonaC on a day to day basis.

I'm apprehensive as I have a flat but small wrist at approximately 6.5".

I used to own the Moonwatch, but sold it as I'm not a big fan of manual wound watches. The watch also wears pretty big on its bracelet

Can any concurrent owner(s) kindly advise on the wearability of the Navitimer B01 43mm vis-a-vis either the Moonwatch or the DaytonaC? I'm looking to purchase the Navitimer on a short leather strap with pin buckle as well.

Many thanks in advance.










Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## tna23 (Nov 25, 2015)

I have a B01 Navitimer on a 6.5 inch (fairly flat) wrist and it wears great. No overhang on the lugs. I wear it on a leather strap - not sure how it would wear on a bracelet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a Navitimer Olympus which is 43mm also. it wears great on my 6.75 wrists.


----------



## Huttfuzz (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

Huttfuzz said:


> I have a Navitimer Olympus which is 43mm also. it wears great on my 6.75 wrists.


May I know what's the lug-to-lug measurement for the 43mm piece?

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

tna23 said:


> I have a B01 Navitimer on a 6.5 inch (fairly flat) wrist and it wears great. No overhang on the lugs. I wear it on a leather strap - not sure how it would wear on a bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is it worn with the oem strap or after market strap?

Thanks!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

tna23 said:


> I have a B01 Navitimer on a 6.5 inch (fairly flat) wrist and it wears great. No overhang on the lugs. I wear it on a leather strap - not sure how it would wear on a bracelet


Welcome to the forums!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have the Navi 01 43mm and a flat 6.75 wrist. It's a perfect fit

I find it to wear smaller than the 42mm moon watch. Something about the design of the Navi and the bezel seems to wear particularly small.


----------



## nanjiunn (Oct 19, 2014)

CastorTroy3 said:


> I have the Navi 01 43mm and a flat 6.75 wrist. It's a perfect fit
> 
> I find it to wear smaller than the 42mm moon watch. Something about the design of the Navi and the bezel seems to wear particularly small.
> 
> View attachment 10253898


Thank you so much for your most valuable inputs!!

Awesome looking piece!!!

Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlbren21 (Oct 22, 2016)

Mine looks just fine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## tna23 (Nov 25, 2015)

nanjiunn said:


> Is it worn with the oem strap or after market strap?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


Worn with oem strap. Great watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zain A (Jan 16, 2016)

If you are okay with pre-owned and an in-house movement is not a must, you can also go for a minty previous gen Navitimer A23322 which is 41.8mm. Save a bunch and the valjoux movement is easier and cheaper to service.


----------



## tahsimaumee (Sep 27, 2015)

I own the Navitimer B1 43mm and had the moonwatch. The Navitimer wears surprisingly well and small for 43mm. I have relatively flat 7" wrist. It should be fine on your 6.5" wrist as well. It wears very similar to the moonwatch.


----------



## Jon-Pierre (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm sorry, I lost my train of thought when I saw the panda. O.M.G


----------

